# CSV Rejected - Company Act



## TP83 (May 17, 2019)

Application for CSV Corporate General Manager rejected.
DHA cite the followings reasons, not quite to the word but fyi.

1. To be a Corporate General Manager, applicant must be a member of the board of the company. Section 66 of the Company Act no 71 of 2008.
2. Section 69(6)b of the Company Act no 71 of 2008, applicant requested to submit memorandum of incorporation of a company that set a minimum qualification to be met by directors of the company.

I understand from my solicitors that the use of the company act on the immigration act is unlawful and wrong. Whilst there are grounds to appeal, there is time frame and potential litigation and ensuing cost to take into account.
I understand this rejection letter is becoming the norm - a copy & paste job - has anyone else had the same experience, or on the road with an appeal?


----------

